# Remote start vehicle temp



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Is there a way to change the remote start vehicle temp settings ? When ever I auto start the car on a cold morning the ac is on and set to 72 degrees even if I the night before I set the temp to 80?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

So maybe also something that can be done in the various aftermarket tools.

But 80? Wow I'd be melting. Unlikely it's going to reach those temps in a remote start time frame unless it's already pretty close to that outside anyway. Asking for it to be 72 or 100 is no different if it's 20 outside.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

socialD said:


> So maybe also something that can be done in the various aftermarket tools.
> 
> But 80? Wow I'd be melting.


Well only cause in nyc it’s getting colder just want to get in the car warm lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

YungTy718 said:


> Well only cause in nyc it’s getting colder just want to get in the car warm lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Setting it higher doesn't make it get warmer faster...it's a thermostat not an old school manual vent temp selector.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

YungTy718 said:


> Is there a way to change the remote start vehicle temp settings ? When ever I auto start the car on a cold morning the ac is on and set to 72 degrees even if I the night before I set the temp to 80?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found a way to do it in OBD11. 
1. Control Unit
2. Adaptations 
3. Target Temp of AC
4. Change to desired temp













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

blitz869 said:


> I found a way to do it in OBD11.
> 1. Control Unit
> 2. Adaptations
> 3. Target Temp of AC
> 4. Change to desired temp


The default temperature setting is 72° for both heater and AC when starting in cold or warm weather.
What is going to happen when you remote start in the summertime?


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

There’s 2 modes, one for heater temp and one for Air conditioner temp. I haven’t played with the AC as I don’t care for it right now. I live in Canada where it’s -10 to -30 Celsius 6 months of the year. I’ll play with the AC mode when summer comes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

blitz869 said:


> There’s 2 modes, one for heater temp and one for Air conditioner temp. I haven’t played with the AC as I don’t care for it right now. I live in Canada where it’s -10 to -30 Celsius 6 months of the year. I’ll play with the AC mode when summer comes.


Perfect!
My wife is going to love this change.

Thanks! :thumbup:

On a side note, you should add this to the OBD11 Thread


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Perfect!
> My wife is going to love this change.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:
> ...


The AC temp wasn’t in the same area as the heater I don’t believe. If that’s something you need I’ll have to look again. Pretty sure it was in the long coding under remote start... there’s like 5 options all in German. When I clicked on them the default temps were around 18 Celsius (I think would be AC default temp). And another one for 20 Celsius (which I figured would probably be outside temp). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

blitz869 said:


> The AC temp wasn’t in the same area as the heater I don’t believe. If that’s something you need I’ll have to look again. Pretty sure it was in the long coding under remote start... there’s like 5 options all in German. When I clicked on them the default temps were around 18 Celsius (I think would be AC default temp). And another one for 20 Celsius (which I figured would probably be outside temp).


I wonder because the ACC temp (72°F) is not external temperature related - I was under the impression it was a constant. In other words, it is the "comfortable" setting that will be warm enough if you start it in the cold and cool enough if you start it in the warm. One temperature to rule them all.

The other features like hated seats, mirrors, and defrost are the ones that kick on based on outside temp.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I wonder because the ACC temp (72°F) is not external temperature related - I was under the impression it was a constant. In other words, it is the "comfortable" setting that will be warm enough if you start it in the cold and cool enough if you start it in the warm. One temperature to rule them all.
> 
> The other features like hated seats, mirrors, and defrost are the ones that kick on based on outside temp.


I’ll play with it another time and post what I find. I have to translate the German words to understand what they mean. All I can say is the heat comes on now when you remote start it and that’s all that matters to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

*Remote start? Saved settings?*

When you do a remote start, should it automatically use your last settings with temperature, heated seats, etc.?

Thanks


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

lgbalfa said:


> When you do a remote start, should it automatically use your last settings with temperature, heated seats, etc.?
> 
> Thanks


It changed the climate control to 72°. And depending on the outside temperature it will activate the heated seats. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

If my last setting was 84, it starts at 72, but then does it stay at 72 or does it eventually go to 84?

Thanks


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

lgbalfa said:


> If my last setting was 84, it starts at 72, but then does it stay at 72 or does it eventually go to 84?
> 
> Thanks


When you get in and press the start button it will go back to where you had it last. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> When you get in and press the start button it will go back to where you had it last.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, but what about when you use remote start?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lgbalfa said:


> I know, but what about when you use remote start?


As said several times, it goes to 72 F.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

lgbalfa said:


> I know, but what about when you use remote start?


The sale guy at the dealer told me we could program remotes to be associated with different user accounts, although every time I get into the car with MY key it's default to my lady's settings...I keep meaning to look into it.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Once you get in and press start to take control from the remote start it should revert back to your settings.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9274801-Remote-start-vehicle-temp


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you for providing.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> The sale guy at the dealer told me we could program remotes to be associated with different user accounts, although every time I get into the car with MY key it's default to my lady's settings...I keep meaning to look into it.


I don’t know if it matters what trim but it depends on what key opens the door. If my wife gets to the car first and one reaches for the handle it opens to her fob with her name displayed. I’d say read through the manual to verify you set it all up properly. It’s a bit confusing.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh also in general you can change the remote start settings with a vcds


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jhonyquest97 said:


> .....read through the manual to verify you set it all up properly. It’s a bit confusing.


When did VW buyers get so inept at reading comprehension?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

What is VCDS?

Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lgbalfa said:


> What is VCDS?
> 
> Thanks


So, what happened whan you googled it?


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

lgbalfa said:


> What is VCDS?
> 
> Thanks


A programmer that makes changes to the car.

I hate the remote start in this car. Every time I use it it turns the configuration wizard on and deletes my home address out of the navigation. It's driving me absolutely ****ing insane.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

n0thing said:


> .....Every time I use it it turns the configuration wizard on and deletes my home address out of the navigation.....


that would not be VW's issue, of course.


----------



## KeoRS (Dec 24, 2018)

n0thing said:


> lgbalfa said:
> 
> 
> > What is VCDS?
> ...


Same here!! Maddening... I want to showcase this to my dealer when I have the time. It also removes access to SiriusXM and the nav in the digital cockpit switches from 3D to 2D view.


----------



## NavFlyer (Jun 9, 2011)

*Have you figured this out?*



n0thing said:


> A programmer that makes changes to the car.
> 
> I hate the remote start in this car. Every time I use it it turns the configuration wizard on and deletes my home address out of the navigation. It's driving me absolutely ****ing insane.



Mine is doing the exact same thing. Have you been able to fix this?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone figured out how to change the run time for remote start to last longer than 10 minute intervals? Contemplating having factory remote start installed but leaning towards aftermarket if this can't be adjusted. Hmmm.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Has anyone figured out how to change the run time for remote start to last longer than 10 minute intervals? Contemplating having factory remote start installed but leaning towards aftermarket if this can't be adjusted. Hmmm.


What very special situation do you have that would require you to idle the cold vehicle longer than 10 minutes?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

KeoRS said:


> Same here!! Maddening... I want to showcase this to my dealer when I have the time. It also removes access to SiriusXM and the nav in the digital cockpit switches from 3D to 2D view.


Yup same, this is a really buggy remote start feature on this car....I believe in europe its not even an option...some kind of emissions thing so doesn't surprise me they don't have it down like the NA cars do. The other funny thing is when it was colder than -20C we couldn't even remote start the car, it refuses to even initiate so thats crap as well....thats when you really want the dang thing to work!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mattchatr said:


> Yup same, this is a really buggy remote start feature on this car....I believe in europe its not even an option...some kind of emissions thing so doesn't surprise me they don't have it down like the NA cars do. The other funny thing is when it was colder than -20C we couldn't even remote start the car, it refuses to even initiate so thats crap as well....thats when you really want the dang thing to work!


Just another piece of evidence how much smarter the Europeans are than folks in North America. Remote start, other than being bad for the environment and using excess fuel, is terrible on the engine (very little oil flow at idle).

Oh, if the battery is at a low charge, as it could be in cold weather, it makes sense to not allow remote start.

Get a coat, hat and gloves, for Pete's sake.


----------

